# Pre wean shots



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

What are you guys using for your pre weaning shots. My plan for this year is to give my calves the pre weaning shot, wean, and get them started on corn for 45 days before I sell them.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

We do cattlemaster 5, along with 7-way and De-wormer. Then we will booster with Bovishield. I don't raise corn, so I wean on free choice prairie hay and hand fed Alf/Og. Then move on up to hotter 4th cutting alfafla.

I would feed ground ear corn if I had it, but I do not raise corn and am too cheap to buy grain, so I feed my hay. Only 40 or so head here, so pretty small for this area, but works for the pasture, time and manpower I have.

Troy


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

My vet recommended I use Vista 5 and Vision 7 with somnus or Barvac 7 with somnus.

My cousin uses Bovasheild Gold one shot and vision 7 with somnus.

is there any difference between the vista 5 and Bovasheild gold?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We give Vira Shield and Ultrabac7. We once gave Triangle 10 from Tractor Supply. Only changed because we changed supply stores and went local.
The order buyers seem happy when the auctioneer asked what shots have been given.
We give one round when we cut the bull calves and vaccinate the heifers at the same time. We give round two about 30 days later or when we have time after 30 days. We do not use a modified live vaccine anymore for round two like is recommended. I had some drop their heads and took about a week to get perky again one time. We give round two a few weeks before selling to make sure any slight reaction is gone. Never had an issue on the second round with Killed dose.
Around here unweaned calves do not get many bids like a few years ago. Shots add about 8-10 cents a lb.
Cow/calf is a tough business right now. We need every dime we can get.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Tim/South said:


> We give Vira Shield and Ultrabac7. We once gave Triangle 10 from Tractor Supply. Only changed because we changed supply stores and went local.
> The order buyers seem happy when the auctioneer asked what shots have been given.
> We give one round when we cut the bull calves and vaccinate the heifers at the same time. We give round two about 30 days later or when we have time after 30 days. We do not use a modified live vaccine anymore for round two like is recommended. I had some drop their heads and took about a week to get perky again one time. We give round two a few weeks before selling to make sure any slight reaction is gone. Never had an issue on the second round with Killed dose.
> Around here unweaned calves do not get many bids like a few years ago. Shots add about 8-10 cents a lb.
> Cow/calf is a tough business right now. We need every dime we can get.


I went to the calf sale yesterday and the 500-600 pounds steers sold around $1.62 a pound. the 400-500 steers sold around $1.80 a pound. This has got me a little hopeful that prices will be good when I sell mine; thinking of selling them in December. This is the first year we have given them the pre weaning shot, so we will see if they sell any better. Although this has been a weird year, so it might be hard to compare to last year.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I sell our last group the second sale after Thanksgiving every year. We learned not to sell the week before or the week after the sale barns will be closed for a holiday.
In a normal year, early December is a time when the wheat fields are getting stocked. This adds a little competition to the regular stockers. It seems the wheat has not done as well in some areas so I do not know how that will play out this year.
Getting those calves ready for winter usually pays well.
We have been selling to local stockers lately. I believe this last bunch is going to the sale barn.


----------

